# would you have kiss after first date?



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

:kiss:

would you?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

maybe I could like, do a handshake instead?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sure, why not? As long as she wanted to and was the instigator.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

No, it's way too scary. I don't know how to kiss a girl, I don't even touch her. I just say bye and then hate myself all night.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think I'm a good kisser.

And this whole responsibility on us to find the right moment and stuff is scary.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Mhm


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'd kiss before a first date, during a first date and after a first date. If I don't kiss 'em, I don't like 'em.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

lisbeth said:


> I'd kiss before a first date, during a first date and after a first date. If I don't kiss 'em, I don't like 'em.


Woah, watch out for herpes


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

It depends on how comfortable I feel with the person. But either way I'd kiss them on the cheek or forehead.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Woah, watch out for herpes


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

yes, would kiss and have intercourse. One always seemed to lead to the other.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

only the cutest member of sas


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If they are attractive and I felt like it.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't know. Did the date go well? Are we attracted to each other? If the answer to those two questions are yes, than maybe.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Since I've never kissed and most likely wouldn't be that good at it I would be too nervous to even try to kiss.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Only if she initiated it.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate it when they try to kiss you when dropping you off. Bad timing. Too little, too late. 

I want the kiss to happen in the middle of the date.


----------



## wishin and hopin (Jul 22, 2015)

"only kiss after marriage" does "kiss" refer to something else in Wisconsin...?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Probably not. Not really my thing. :/


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Dammit I hate when I start a new page. ;_;


----------



## wishin and hopin (Jul 22, 2015)

komorikun said:


> I hate it when they try to kiss you when dropping you off. Bad timing. Too little, too late.
> 
> I want the kiss to happen in the middle of the date.


i am in a state of terrible anxiety by this point... so much pressure, and I've almost given up.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

First date? No. Kissing tends to end up in sex.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

lisbeth said:


> I'd kiss before a first date, during a first date and after a first date. If I don't kiss 'em, I don't like 'em.


You said it best. I do exactly the same thing, kiss throughout the date. I think most do it like that actually. I suppose some may not for whatever reason. But every first date I had, I kissed her as much as I could.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Rex87 said:


> You said it best. I do exactly the same thing, kiss throughout the date. I think most do it like that actually. I suppose some may not for whatever reason. But every first date I had, I kissed her as much as I could.


That just seems so dangerous and ill-advised. You don't even really know the person after the short time of the date and you're risking incurable std's.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> That just seems so dangerous and ill-advised. You don't even really know the person after the short time of the date and you're risking incurable std's.


How does your getting to know them, make them less likely to have an STD?


----------



## Xenia1983 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have only had 2 boyfriends in all my life. I find it's better to never rush things... If it happens it happens but don't rush it and be genuine


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Rex87 said:


> You said it best. I do exactly the same thing, kiss throughout the date. I think most do it like that actually. I suppose some may not for whatever reason. But every first date I had, I kissed her as much as I could.


I'm generally way too shy to kiss somebody in greeting at the beginning of a date, and when they've tried it I've done that quick-head turn out of fear so they grazed my cheek instead, haha. But if there's really great conversation and chemistry during the date, and the situation allows for it, it's really easy to end up kissing a lot through the rest of it. Like if you meet for a coffee or a drink in the evening, it's really easy to say "let's go for a walk~" and go somewhere pretty like public gardens/parkland or something which have the right kind of quiet romantic atmosphere even if you're feeling shy. Or if somebody invites you back to their house/flat for a bit or whatever, though whether you'll accept that obviously depends on how well you know them and can gauge their intentions.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

komorikun said:


> How does your getting to know them, make them less likely to have an STD?


Yeah, I don't understand that logic. Anybody can have them. Regardless of how well you know somebody, you're at risk if you're not using barriers.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

lisbeth said:


> I'm generally way too shy to kiss somebody in greeting at the beginning of a date, and when they've tried it I've done that quick-head turn out of fear so they grazed my cheek instead, haha. But if there's really great conversation and chemistry during the date, and the situation allows for it, it's really easy to end up kissing a lot through the rest of it. Like if you meet for a coffee or a drink in the evening, it's really easy to say "let's go for a walk~" and go somewhere pretty like public gardens/parkland or something which have the right kind of quiet romantic atmosphere even if you're feeling shy. Or if somebody invites you back to their house/flat for a bit or whatever, though whether you'll accept that obviously depends on how well you know them and can gauge their intentions.


Got ya. That's how it should be done. I wish I was a bit more romantic with my first kisses....but yeah I'm not. Its usually established that she's going to give me a huge kiss when she sees me. So my first kisses have been as quick as not even a min into the date and the longest had to be 20 mins(that's when I was a bit shyer). I do online dating and do a whole lot of texting and talking before meeting in person. We are very much into one another before we even meet.Hence the kiss very early on.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

komorikun said:


> How does your getting to know them, make them less likely to have an STD?





lisbeth said:


> Yeah, I don't understand that logic. Anybody can have them. Regardless of how well you know somebody, you're at risk if you're not using barriers.


Hopefully they'd tell you after they got to know you, or at least you'd have gotten to learn more about their personality and know if they're an ******* who's hiding stuff from you. Obviously there's still people who would keep up a fake personality for a long time but at least you have a chance of figuring it out. It's absurd to me that you would trust your health with someone you've known for a half hour, because what, they're hot? This is the type of **** that pisses me off with women and dating.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Hopefully they'd tell you after they got to know you, or at least you'd have gotten to learn more about their personality and know if they're an ******* who's hiding stuff from you. Obviously there's still people who would keep up a fake personality for a long time but at least you have a chance of figuring it out. It's absurd to me that you would trust your health with someone you've known for a half hour, because what, they're hot? This is the type of **** that pisses me off with women and dating.


I mean, personally I wouldn't sleep with somebody I'd known half an hour (or even several hours) but somebody who does doesn't really risk their health more than they would by sleeping with someone they've known 3 months, as long as they use a condom.

The chance of STI transmission while using condoms is really low. The only one there's much risk for is HPV, which you aren't really protected from in a monogamous relationship either - most people who have it and are symptomless don't even know they have it, because most STI clinics don't actually test for it. So swings and roundabouts really.

People who have unprotected casual sex are stupid, but it's not as if you can judge whether or not someone has an STI just based on trust. Somebody might not be lying to you, they might genuinely not know they have one. A lot of men in particular don't show symptoms, and a lot of people (unfortunately) don't treat testing as routine, so won't go to the doctor unless they're already worried, and so think they're healthy when they actually might not be.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I read that most people get oral herpes as a child when a relative kisses them. And like a third to half of people have it. So good luck avoiding kissing people that have it.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i don't kiss until marriage.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Seems kinda yucky but I'd try it at least once ...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Depends how crooked their teeth are.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

She'd have to be very special for me to be happy not getting a kiss on the 1st date...


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

And what part of the body involves the kissing.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Kiss her goodnight. 


Btw, which religions are against kissing? What about after marriage!?


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

No that's how you get pregnant.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

If we were attracted to each other...if he had delicious lips...Hell yeah I would so kiss my date.Would not be hard to do.Just go with your instincts.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the results make me happy. I want to kiss again. feels so good.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I don't kiss because it's against my religion Jediism.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes I would. I would even if it wasn't as date because I like kissing.


----------

